# river sled boat dealerships???



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

80lbs. slips in fast water on my 16 foot boat


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Creek-Chub said:


> You'll get plenty of nods towards the River Larry setups, and I've yet to hear a bad thing about them - except that they're EXPENSIVE. .



Speaking Of Larry, If you need parts or work for your jet, He is the guy to go through. I was told he is the only dealer around here authorized for parts with the company that makes them. C&C and other shops gets their parts from him and jack the price. So I am told,,


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

well i found a link to tracy's anchor drop systems but i have found anything picture wise from river larry's...

i like the design of tracy's and the price...

just wish she was open later than noon on sat.

does camp n cruise carry anything like that(anchor drop 45 degree angle out about 2ft)???

thanks again in advance,

mark


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

MPsteelheader said:


> does camp n cruise carry anything like that(anchor drop 45 degree angle out about 2ft)???


Again, they buy a Larry's and charge ya for running to get it.and then charge ya to install it.:lol: 

I bought a set up from Tracy and did it myself. I had him make a boom with a plate the right heigth, then added the winch that He sells, along with the solenoids and switch. He will give you a copy of instructions for wiring it. I have about $700 into mine. Just measure the drop from the top rail in the front, to the deck in the front to get the needed height measurment. You will need to cut an access hole some where in the deck so you can bolt the back of the plate to the deck. I had him make my plate the right length so I could bolt it to a cross support under the deck. I will get a pic of it for ya today.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

thank you very much...

that would be awesome...

i will have to cut my deck too just a little bit though so i can bolt it up under there as well...

thanks again,

mark


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

Here is a pic of the winch. I turned mine so the motor faces out the front. It is one less thing to trip on when fishing off the deck. The motor needs a new coat of paint all ready, so I might be turning it around. As for access, I just bought a port hole access. Just cut the hole big enough for the insert and screw it down. Hope these help.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

dutchman YOU DA MAN...

thank you very much!

i know which route im taking on this...

thanks again for the pics...

mark


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Can't get enough river boat pics....... COME ON LET'S SEE THE NEW BOAT!


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

i will post some as soon as i get the anchor system rigged...

maiden voyage on the joe this weekend...


mark


----------

